# what kind of pigeons are these?



## king newbie (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi, a friend of mines gave me these 2 pigeons. They are yb and have never been flowned. Can you guys help me identify them. There are pretty and have a few feathers on there frets. Thanks and here's a pic. I will put up a pic of there frets as soon as I can


http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg110/saranmiguel24/imagejpeg_2_23.jpg


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

The one with more white looks like a Capuchine, not sure on the other one...


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

The one on the left looks like a Capuchin Mookee mix, the one the right a Mookee.
I am a novice so please don't take my word on it, I like to try. =]

Why don't you ask your friend what they are?
These don't look like a flying breed of Pigeon IMO.
Did you ever see his fly? If so how do they fly?
Let Becky respond as I am pretty sure she can nail both with out thought.


----------



## king newbie (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. 

My friend is overseas so its kind of hard to ask him what they are. I have seen some of his birds fly and they use to do summer assaults and dive. But I don't recall them looking like these ones.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Both look like Capuchine mixes. The one on the left isn't a Mookee mixed in because it has feathered feet. Could have been mixed with just about anything with feathered feet. Could be a Saint (or Indian Fantasy if it has extra tail feathers) mix. The one on the right...could be anything as well. But they both definitely resemble Capuchines.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

nice cross breed


----------

